# PE books of CA exam for sale (Civil)



## Tylor (Feb 2, 2010)

I passed the Oct. PE exam of CA and sell some books.

1. Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam, 11th Edition (

Hardcover, Feb 25, 2008)

Author: Michael R. Lindeburg

Publisher: Professional Publication, Inc

ISBN:978-1-59126-129-2

Condition: new (several pencil highlighting will be erased)

Orig. $186, Now.$150 plus shipping

2. Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the

Civil Engineering Reference Manual by Michael R. Lindeburg PE (Paperback -

Feb 29, 2008)

Condition: new

Orig. $60, Now $40 plus shipping

3. 345 Solved Seismic Design Problems by Majid Baradar (Paperback - Mar 11,

2009)

New (Very helpful for Seismic Principle exam of CA ) (several pencil

highlighting)

Orig.$58, Now $40 plus shipping

If purchase all （ 1+2+3）, you only pay $230 with free shipping （shipping by US Postal Service Parcel Post)

Please respond to [email protected] if interested! Thanks.


----------



## ckjy (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello - I sent you a PM about the books.


----------

